# How to activate MRV??



## cnb2606 (Jan 9, 2007)

I recently finished networking all my DVRs with the anticipation of leveraging the MRV feature. To my surprise, when I drilled into the 'Menu' I couldn't see the MRV feature.

Is the MRV still available as std or beta? Any direction on getting the feature will be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

You'll need to wait for a software release to have this feature.


----------



## cnb2606 (Jan 9, 2007)

Any idea on the timeline?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

cnb2606 said:


> Any idea on the timeline?


I want to say "soon", but there isn't a fixed timeline.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

The final word is ... stay tuned.


----------

